# Cool schooling fish?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi,
I'm looking to add a good sized school of something to my 55 gal. tank. The main fish is a beautiful Heckelii. There are also 2 syno. catfish and 1 red tailed shark about 3-4". So I think a nice school of someting would be great. I have a couple of good sized plants, a few rocks and a small hunk of driftwood - plenty of room to swim. Anyone have suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know anything about your existing fish, but I love my Rummy Nosed Tetras. They've schooled in a shoal as small as eight.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

congo tetras, not biotope correct, but good schoolers, rather pretty in an understated way, safe from predation by the Heckeli and synos

also have a look at this thread


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

> congo tetras


Sounds like a good choice. With the current fish you definitely need high bodied larger tetras. Small or slender bodied tetras probably end up as snacks.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I think pristella (x-ray) tetras would be a good choice. I really like the schooling behavior of the pristella - they will school in all areas of the tank, are very hardy, peaceful, and inexpensive. I think a group of 12-15 pristella in your 55 with your Heckelii and plants would be a good looking tank and the pristella would not take attention away from your main fish - the Heckelii.

If you are keeping your Heckelii and synos in a higher ph than that may affect your choice of fish also.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

emptyhead said:


> I think pristella (x-ray) tetras would be a good choice. I really like the schooling behavior of the pristella - they will school in all areas of the tank, are very hardy, peaceful, and inexpensive. I think a group of 12-15 pristella in your 55 with your Heckelii and plants would be a good looking tank and the pristella would not take attention away from your main fish - the Heckelii.
> 
> If you are keeping your Heckelii and synos in a higher ph than that may affect your choice of fish also.


they are a deeeper bodied tetra, but I wonder if their big enough.

remember that adding a fish, they will be more likely to be viewed as lunch, as opposed to the other fish having grown up with them, where they are more likely to be left alone


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for the replies. I missed that other thread you mention - pretty much the same question! I like all the ideas so it's time to do some reading and looking and narrow it down.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

The hemiodus genus is schooling characins that are like darts. they are super slender and a real big tail fins. they swim around the middle and top of the tank. They do get a little big though, about 7".... they have very small mouths and need small sized foods.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Brain, that really is a cool schooling fish! I think I'd try to find them if they got about 1/2 that size though. I don't recall ever seeing them in any shops around here.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry, that's Brian - not Brain!


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, I found out two things. 1) I really like rummy nosed tetras. They are interesting looking and move through all areas of the tank in a tight school. 2) You were right that they might not be big enough. My school of 6 turned into a school of 5 as soon as they hit the water! I rescued the rest and they are doing great in my daughters tank. An unexpected treat for her! So, I'm still looking for the right schooling fish. I've kept congo tetras before but I want to try something different. Thanks for any more ideas.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I was thinking about lemon tetras since they are wider, but do you think they might be snacks too?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Bleeding Heart tetras, Diamond Tetras, Black Skirt tetras, Colombian tetras, there are tonnes.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Giant danios would work great, I think they would be your best bet for a 55. I have some in my tank with synos and a red tailed shark with no problems(except from my salvini).


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I'm not sure if it changes things much but this is a 75 gal now. The fish are moving to a bit of a larger home.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, bigger is always better. Any plans for another cichlid in there? I just looked up the heckelli profile- nice fish. As far as the dither fish suggestions, they would all work in a 75 gallon so far.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, you know how it goes. As soon as there is a bit more room..... So I might look eventually at another (small) cichlid for the tank. Not sure what though. It would have to be something that was very peaceful. I've had enough of the aggression with the Africans. Any thoughts?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

try some blackskirts. i have 5 with my severums and they are great. they stay together and they are very entertaining to watch. get pretty good size, are high bodied and dont get pushed around as much as some dithers. i think they mix well with cichlids as they are hardy but not nippy IME.

i also have rummynose in the tank and the two are working very well.

good luck


----------

